# ФИЛОСОФИЯ И КУЛЬТУРА > Здоровый образ жизни >  Так что по поводу вакцинации говорят ИСККОНовские авторитеты?

## Yudhishthiranath das

От covid-19.

----------


## Sharada d.d.

> От covid-19.


если среди исконовских авторитетов есть врачи, химики,биологи, тогда мнение имеет смысл слушать.

----------


## Гокуланатх дас

> если среди исконовских авторитетов есть врачи, химики,биологи, тогда мнение имеет смысл слушать.


Даже если они есть, всё равно их мнение будет основано лишь на тех данных, которые изложены в СМИ. А что там реально в тех вакцинах - знают только их создатели. А каковы будут последствия через 5-10-15 лет скорее всего и они не знают.

----------


## Yudhishthiranath das



----------


## Сеня

Шрила Прабхупада никогда не соглашался  принимать лекарства. На восьмой минуте 40 Секунда https://youtu.be/XQ_roa9as1Y

----------


## Гокуланатх дас

> Шрила Прабхупада никогда не соглашался  принимать лекарства. На восьмой минуте 40 Секунда https://youtu.be/XQ_roa9as1Y


Да, хороший пример подтасовки фактов  :mig:  Ученики Прабхупады говорят, что когда он болел, то принимал лекарства, которые ему прописывали разные доктора. Правда недолго, пару недель. Когда видел, что улучшений нет, то прекращал. Ну и прививки тоже делал. 
А в видео речь идет о событиях детства.

----------


## Lakshmana Prana das

Часть сообщений удалена по просьбе автора этих сообщений.

----------


## Пудов Андрей

Ватикан одобрил вакцины на основе MRC-5 и WI-38, РПЦ же просит разрабатывать этичные вакцины.
Если бы вакцины были на основе коров, телят, понадобился бы голос ИСККОН для вайшнава-санг. Всё как с кортексином, церебролизином, актовегином, солкосерилом. Про остальные лекарства на основе животных я вообще молчу.

----------


## Raja Kumari dasi

Индрадьюмна Свами вакцинировался : 

https://www.facebook.com/photo?fbid=....3707173840886



Бхакти Бхринга Говинда Свами также вакцинировался, название вакцины в письме:  

 "Yesterday I took my first dose of the _Astra Zeneca Vaccine_ at Vimhans Hospital in New Delhi". 

https://www.facebook.com/photo?fbid=...=a.37188963883

----------


## Raja Kumari dasi

Что касается росс. вакцины. Сегодня по случаю ухода одной нашей преданной оказалась в небольшом православном храме. Самолично слышала, как одна женщина при заказе церемонии рассказала служительнице историю смерти родственника, _здорового_ 71-летнего мужчины _на следующий день после вакцинации Спутником_ (причем, знакомым врачом). Был здоров, всю жизнь работал дальнобойщиком, даже не курил, здоровый русский богатырь. Родственники отговаривали, человек сделал как хотел. Женщина сказала: "Передавайте всем, чтобы пожилые не вакцинировались".

Служительница спросила: "А он сам до этого уже переболел?" (грамотный вопрос) 
  - "Не знаю".

----------


## Андрей Татауров

> Что касается России, сегодня в храме самолично слышала историю о смерти _здорового_ 71-летнего мужчины на след. день после вакцинации Спутником (причем, знакомым врачом). Был здоров, всю жизнь работал дальнобойщиком, даже не курил, здоровый русский богатырь. Его отговаривали, он сделал как хотел. Рассказчица говорила передавать всем, чтобы пожилые не вакцинировались.


Официальная причина смерти при этом по-любому будет другая. Врачи всегда отмараживаются в таких случаях.

----------


## Георгий Лопаткин

Харе Кришна! Приведу здесь переведенное послание GBC от 26 февраля 2021 года. 



> Заявление Исполнительного комитета Комиссии Руководящего органа ИСККОН от 26 февраля 2021 года.
> 
> Пандемия COVID-19 повлияла на миллионы людей во всем мире и стала причиной их гибели. По состоянию на февраль 2021 года он не показывает никаких признаков замедления. Многие члены Международного общества Сознания Кришны, включая санньяси, гуру и других старших преданных, а также некоторых молодых преданных, скончались в результате инфекции COVID-19 и связанных с ней осложнений. Многие другие преданные, которые заразились и выздоровели от COVID-19, продолжают страдать от его ослабляющего воздействия.
> 
> Джи-Би-си уже много месяцев призывает преданных принимать все меры предосторожности, необходимые для защиты их здоровья. Это включает в себя ношение масок, социальное дистанцирование, ограничение посещения храмов, предоставление дезинфицирующих средств для рук и следование правительственным указаниям и мандатам. Мы продолжаем призывать преданных сохранять бдительность в отношении этих мер предосторожности.
> 
> Теперь, когда вакцины были разработаны, некоторые преданные задаются вопросом, уместно ли вайшнавам принимать вакцины. Прежде всего, мы отмечаем, что это индивидуальное решение преданного, принимать или не принимать вакцину. Нет никакого запрета или какой-либо директивы, данной GBC или любыми другими властями ИСККОН в этом отношении.
> 
> Учитывая тот факт, что в настоящее время на мировом рынке существуют различные вакцины с различной степенью эффективности, историей тестирования и доступностью, GBC рекомендует преданным тщательно обучаться соответствующим деталям в рамках процесса принятия решений.
> ...


Источник: https://iskconnews.org/gbc-ec-issues...-vaccine,7707/

Заключение о составе вакцины с точки зрения возможности ее использования преданными Кришны пока никто не опубликовал, насколько я знаю.

----------


## Raja Kumari dasi

> Официальная причина смерти при этом по-любому будет другая. Врачи всегда отмараживаются в таких случаях.


Насколько понимаю, при вакцинации, как при любой мед. процедуре, подписывают бланк добровольного согласия на мед. вмешательство. Так что врач в данном случае может быть ни при чем?  

Пока что очень маленький срок для массового вакцинировая. Насколько знаю, 1 год тестируют новую вакцину на животных, потом 1 год год на добровольцах (людям за это платят!). Только потом м.б. массовое применение. 

И этот второй год только-только начался, если считать с декабря 2020.
Так что все, кто сейчас вакцинируются - бесплатные добровольцы. 

Ситуация, конечно, аховая...

----------


## Raja Kumari dasi

> Заключение о составе вакцины с точки зрения возможности ее использования преданными Кришны пока никто не опубликовал, насколько я знаю.


А что там может быть? Я не знаю точно, но по логике, любые вирусы нуждаются в каком-то носителе, близком к среде человеческого организма.

Здесь никто не вегетарианцы с детства. Так что, что уж там... учитывая риски. 

Даже Шрила Прабхупада делал прививки от гриппа. По ссылкам выше  - практичные рассуждения о прививках обоих духовных учителей.

----------


## Raja Kumari dasi

Очень многое зависит от степени вирусной нагрузки. Если влетит 1-2 вируса, иммунные клетки сильного здорового организма справятся, если тысячи вирусов - дело другое. 

Так что, если *соблюдать меры безопасности*, то возможно, лучше _легко_ переболеть, чем делать прививку. Такой же иммунный ответ должен сформироваться, как от прививки. Сейчас уже полно народу, кто бравируют, что переболели... Есть те, кто переболели уже не по одному разу... 

 Но хороший иммунитет при этом обязателен.

Если иммунитет слаб, надо продолжать строго соблюдать меры безопасности, пока вакцина не пройдет испытания на добровольцах. Это еще минимум год. Как раз на укрепление иммунитета...

----------


## Андрей Татауров

> Насколько понимаю, при вакцинации, как при любой мед. процедуре, подписывают бланк добровольного согласия на мед. вмешательство. Так что врач в данном случае может быть ни при чем?  
> 
> Пока что очень маленький срок для массового вакцинировая. Насколько знаю, 1 год тестируют новую вакцину на животных, потом 1 год год на добровольцах (людям за это платят!). Только потом м.б. массовое применение. 
> 
> И этот второй год только-только начался, если считать с декабря 2020.
> Так что все, кто сейчас вакцинируются - бесплатные добровольцы. 
> 
> Ситуация, конечно, аховая...


Да, согласие подписывают. Но если после прививки начинаются серьезные негативные последствия, добиться законно, что эти негативные явления вызвала прививка, и чтобы эти последствия как-то компенсировали, практически нереально. А есть ведь последствия, которые проявляются только через долгое время.
По поводу сроков испытаний именно так и есть. И это полный беспредел. Фактически люди сейчас в качестве подопытных животных.

----------


## Гокуланатх дас

> По поводу сроков испытаний именно так и есть. И это полный беспредел. Фактически люди сейчас в качестве подопытных животных.


Хуже того, эти вакцины от ковида вообще принципиально нового типа. Совсем не такие, как нам кололи в школе. Тогда это были полудохлые или совсем дохлые вирусы. Новые вакцины - это генномодифицированные вирусы. В теории там конечно всё красиво, но никто не знает, что из этого выйдет в итоге, к людям такие штуки до этого не применяли никогда.

----------


## Sharada d.d.

> Хуже того, эти вакцины от ковида вообще принципиально нового типа. Совсем не такие, как нам кололи в школе. Тогда это были полудохлые или совсем дохлые вирусы. Новые вакцины - это генномодифицированные вирусы. В теории там конечно всё красиво, но никто не знает, что из этого выйдет в итоге, к людям такие штуки до этого не применяли никогда.


где Вы такое услышали? приведите пожалуйста источник.

----------


## Гокуланатх дас

> где Вы такое услышали? приведите пожалуйста источник.


Гугл и Википедия  :smilies:  По запросам "векторная вакцина" и "РНК-вакцина"

----------


## Враджендра Кумар дас

> Что касается росс. вакцины. Сегодня по случаю ухода одной нашей преданной оказалась в небольшом православном храме. Самолично слышала, как одна женщина при заказе церемонии рассказала служительнице историю смерти родственника, _здорового_ 71-летнего мужчины _на следующий день после вакцинации Спутником_ (причем, знакомым врачом). Был здоров, всю жизнь работал дальнобойщиком, даже не курил, здоровый русский богатырь. Родственники отговаривали, человек сделал как хотел. Женщина сказала: "Передавайте всем, чтобы пожилые не вакцинировались".
> 
> Служительница спросила: "А он сам до этого уже переболел?" (грамотный вопрос) 
>   - "Не знаю".


Моей старшей сестре 70 лет (в мае уже 71 будет). Она недавно сделала себе привику Спутником (уже две дозы). Пока никаких негативных симптомов. Но она очень подвижная (член "Международной Лиги Ходьбы"), продолжает работать на пенсии.

----------


## Nimisha das

Основная фраза.

----------


## Sharada d.d.

> Основная фраза.


о чем речь?

----------


## Raja Kumari dasi

А кто что знает о смертях в армии среди молодых людей, которым делают прививки Спутником принудительно-добровольно? Фейк или правда ?

----------


## Кришна Мохан дас

https://anews.com/136488243-paralizo...o-luchshe.html

----------


## Гокуланатх дас

> https://anews.com/136488243-paralizo...o-luchshe.html


Ну тут ничего такого серьезного не написано. Один парень на сотню тысяч с уникальным отклонением, которое дало неприятный эффект после вакцинации. Понятно, что если бы не мать, то вояки наверняка довели бы парня до гроба, но это уже особенность армии, а не вакцинации.

----------


## Враджендра Кумар дас

> Индрадьюмна Свами вакцинировался : 
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/photo?fbid=....3707173840886
> 
> 
> 
> Бхакти Бхринга Говинда Свами также вакцинировался, название вакцины в письме:  
> 
>  "Yesterday I took my first dose of the _Astra Zeneca Vaccine_ at Vimhans Hospital in New Delhi". 
> ...


From a government link to the particulars of *Astra Zeneca:*

https://assets.publishing.service.go...stem/uploads/a
ttachment_data/file/963838/AZD1222_Information_for_Healthcare_Professionals_
-_22-02-2021.pdf

  1. NAME OF THE MEDICINAL PRODUCT COVID-19 Vaccine AstraZeneca, solution
for injection in multidose container COVID-19 Vaccine (ChAdOx1-S
[recombinant]) 2. QUALITATIVE AND QUANTITATIVE COMPOSITION One dose (0.5
ml) contains: COVID-19 Vaccine (ChAdOx1-S * recombinant) 5 . 1010 viral
particles (vp) *Recombinant, replication-deficient chimpanzee adenovirus
vector encoding the SARS-CoV-2 Spike (S) glycoprotein. *Produced in
genetically modified human embryonic kidney (HEK) 293 cells. This product
contains genetically modified organisms (GMOs). *

This vaccine is used in UK, and in India under the name Covishield. It
should not be taken by Vaisnavas, vegetarians, Jains, or anti-abortionists,
as it contains material taken from abortions.

Коротко суть в том, что эта вакцина AstraZeneca не вегетарианская. Ее нельзя делать вайшнавам, Джайнам, противникам абортов, т.к. она содержит материал из абортированного плода. Но ирония в том, что именно она используется в Индии.

----------


## Raja Kumari dasi

Люди спрашивают, что говорят авторитеты, а авторитеты говорят: думайте своей головой и принимайте решение самостоятельно. 

Интересно, какой состав у Спутника.

 US News
US Bishops Discourage Catholics From Receiving Johnson & Johnson Vaccine If Alternatives Available Over Abortion Link

https://www.theepochtimes.com/us-bis...k_3721739.html

епископы США призывают католиков отказаться от вакцины Johnson & Johnson, если доступна альтернатива абортивной линии

----------


## Александр Н

> *Итак, более действенная вакцина есть. Это дорого. Порядка 5т. Работает.
> Кто хочет, пишите в личку. Даю контакты.
> Негативные комменты удаляю.*
> 
> 
> НУ, в общем делайте выводы сами. Еще раз. Москвичам даю контакт. Из других мест могу помочь с отправкой. Пишите в личку.


Это серьезно?

----------


## Кришна Мохан дас

> Это серьезно?


Ничего личного просто бизнес.

----------


## Raja Kumari dasi

Это физически невозможно - создать нормальную вакцину за 1 год и 3 месяца, 
которые прошли с ноября-декабря 2020. И пока одни пользуются бесплатными добровольцами, другие еще и зарабатывают на людском страхе !

----------


## Raja Kumari dasi

Очень интересно, как разные духовные лидеры информируют последователей.

----------


## Raja Kumari dasi

Интересно: из-за ковида скачет давление, это связывают с нарушением работы почек. Т.е. в почках находятся клетки-мишени. И в генетически модифицированных почечных клетках человеческого эмбриона продуцировали AstraZeneca.

----------


## Lakshmana Prana das

> *Итак, более действенная вакцина есть. Это дорого. Порядка 5т. Работает.
> Кто хочет, пишите в личку. Даю контакты.
> Негативные комменты удаляю.*


Это надо было в тему о разводах и мошенничестве. Ни одного доказательства, ни одной ссылки на научные работы и лабораторные исследования. Просто поверьте мне и отдайте 5 тыс. за волшебное средство. Получается так.

----------


## Махабхарата дас

> Это серьезно?


Более чем. МЫ с супругой получили этот опыт. Поэтому и делимся.

----------


## Махабхарата дас

> Это надо было в тему о разводах и мошенничестве. Ни одного доказательства, ни одной ссылки на научные работы и лабораторные исследования. Просто поверьте мне и отдайте 5 тыс. за волшебное средство. Получается так.


Уважаемый, а Вы что светило в области медицины? Или Вы настолько разбираетесь в теме? Причем тут коммерция? Если ВАм не дорого собственное здоровье, то чего вы лишаете возможности других позаботиться об оном? Вы бы сначала разобрались, прежде чем огульно охаивать людей с научными степенями, работающими в данной сфере. Или только права админа настолько Вам вскружили голову?

----------


## Нараяна дас

Вридавана-Вихарини дд, преданная из Питера, иммунолог-аллерголог с 20-летним стажем, кандидат медицинских наук, подробно рассказала об этих вакцинах на своем Телеграм-канале. Но это видео не для широкого распространения.
Кому надо, пишите в личку, дам ссылку на канал.

----------


## Sharada d.d.

> Уважаемый, а Вы что светило в области медицины? Или Вы настолько разбираетесь в теме? Причем тут коммерция? Если ВАм не дорого собственное здоровье, то чего вы лишаете возможности других позаботиться об оном? Вы бы сначала разобрались, прежде чем огульно охаивать людей с научными степенями, работающими в данной сфере. Или только права админа настолько Вам вскружили голову?


Прабху, Вы же не привели хоть малейших ссылок на авторитетность своего заявления. Вакцину кто попало на коленке не слепит, нужна лаборатория и тд. 
расскажите откуда информация, кто из преданных с ученой степенью рекомендует. это будет хоть как то убедительно звучать.

а так Вы сейчас оскорбили пытаюшегося вам поверить преданного. к тому же админа на данном форуме.

на каком основании люди будут верить и платить деньги? может им физраствор вколят, в лучшем случае.
Даже гуру не берут на себя столь смелые функции-требовать полного доверия.

----------


## Raja Kumari dasi

В Европейских странах останавливали вакцинацию Астра-зенекой, из-за побочек (тромбы). 
Страны Бенилюкса ее не использовали с самого начала. 

(с просторов англ. инета)

Другие пишут, что недавно возобновили.

__________________

https://www.bbc.com/russian/news-56404853

Пока что на территории Евросоюза официально одобрено использование четырех вакцин: Comirnaty (она же Pfizer/BioNTech), AstraZeneca, Moderna и Janssen.

https://www.bbc.com/russian/in-depth-51962199

----------


## Raja Kumari dasi

А что за тайны, почему знание о вакцинах от преданной- к.м.н. не для широкого распространения?

----------


## Raja Kumari dasi

Журналисты BBC освещают подробно: 

Нужна ли вам прививка от коронавируса и как действуют различные вакцины от Covid-19
https://www.bbc.com/russian/features-55755650


"Убитая" или пептидная? Какие вакцины появятся в России и в чем их отличия
https://www.bbc.com/russian/features-55614834

Мдааа....

----------


## Raja Kumari dasi

Vaisesika Dasa 

*Почему я решил, что вакцинация от COVID-19 - для меня правильный выбор* 

12 марта 2021 
(автоперевод, оригинал : https://iskconnews.org/why-i-decided...TQ5__qlW9sfWG8)

Делая прививку от COVID-19, я вспомнил эти слова из Аюрведа-саштры: аушадхи чинтайет вишнум. Принимая лекарство, нужно помнить о Вишну, потому что в конечном итоге Он является активным ингредиентом, делающим любое лекарство сильнодействующим.

Однако более заметным в моем сознании были воспоминания о настроении Шрилы Прабхпады, когда дело касалось прививок, или, если уж на то пошло, его подхода к жизни в целом. Шрила Прабхупада однажды небрежно прокомментировал: «Хорошо, давайте», когда делали прививку от гонконгского гриппа. Возможно, ему сделали прививку из-за необходимости путешествовать за границу для проповеди или, возможно, по указанию своих учеников. По какой-то причине он получил прививку и продолжил свою миссию.

В своем подходе к жизни Шрила Прабхупада скрупулезно следовал своему гуру, Шриле Бхактисиддханте Сарасвати Тхакуру, который делал упор на проповедь, а не на строительство храмов, уединенный бхаджан и иногда даже над некоторыми деталями религиозной практики. Например, однажды он сказал ученику почитать маха-прасад на экадаши, чтобы у ученика было достаточно сил, чтобы проповедовать. Это настроение согласуется с настроением Шрилы Рупы Госвами, который учил нас, что правила и предписания должны быть не хозяевами, а слугами преданного служения.

Шрила Прабхупада следил за этим настроением. В Америке, когда распространители книг ИСККОН начали ездить из города в город на фургонах для распространения книг, возник спор. Эти странствующие проповедники покупали еду в продуктовых магазинах и предлагали ее изображениям Шрилы Прабхупады и Кришны в своих фургонах. Лидер ИСККОН написал Шриле Прабхупаде, жалуясь, что эти преданные не ели прасад, потому что их бхога не была предложена непосредственно Божествам в храме. Однако Шрила Прабхупада не только санкционировал простые подношения в фургоне, но также отметил, что эти подношения будут сожжены в трансцендентном жертвенном огне санкиртаны. Шрила Прабхупада и Шрила Бхактисиддханта сделали проповедь приоритетом и поэтому приняли практические и легкодоступные средства, чтобы проповедь двигалась и расширялась. Оба эти ачарьи время от времени подвергались критике за их утилитарный подход к распространению движения санкиртаны.

Кто-то может спросить, зачем вообще предпринимать какие-либо меры предосторожности, если мы преданные, а Кришна защищает Своих преданных. Шрила Прабхупада отвечает на этот вопрос в своем комментарии к Шримад-Бхагаватам 7.9.19, стиху, в котором Шри Прахлада говорит, что без разрешения Господа лечение врача не может помочь больному пациенту, родители не могут защитить своих детей, а лодка на воде не может защитить тонущего человека. Шрила Прабхупада пишет: «Следовательно, человек должен полностью полагаться на беспричинную милость Господа. Хотя в обычном порядке нужно, конечно, принять другие лечебные меры. . . » Мы полностью зависим от беспричинной милости Господа. И да, мы также принимаем другие меры по исправлению положения.

Все мы в этом материальном мире находимся в затруднительном положении. Хотя мы полностью духовные существа, мы укоренены в материи. В своем комментарии к Шри Ишопанишад 11 Шрила Прабхупада объясняет, как уравновесить наши духовные практики с материальным аспектом нашей жизни: «Лучшее использование плохой сделки - подходящее выражение. Культура духовного знания требует помощи тела и ума; поэтому для достижения нашей цели требуется поддержание тела и разума ».

Тем не менее, даже если мы стремимся наилучшим образом использовать эту невыгодную сделку, наши решения должны способствовать успешному выполнению нашего преданного служения. Как говорит Господь Кришна в Гите 18.48: «Каждое усилие покрыто каким-либо недостатком, так же как огонь покрывается дымом». И Шрила Прабхупада комментирует в своем комментарии, что «не следует отказываться от своего естественного занятия, потому что в нем есть некоторые тревожные элементы. Скорее, человек должен быть настроен служить Верховному Господу своим долгом в сознании Кришны. Это совершенство. Когда какое-то занятие выполняется для удовлетворения Верховного Господа, все недостатки этого занятия исчезают. Когда результаты работы очищаются через их связь с преданным служением, человек становится совершенным в видении себя внутри, и это и есть самореализация ».

Наши вайшнавские шастры дают нам множество примеров великих душ, которые столкнулись с трудными решениями при выполнении своих обязанностей в преданном служении. Господа Шиву попросили спасти мир, выпив океан яда. Дадхичи Муни попросили пожертвовать его кости. Мой любимый пример - это когда Арджуна на мгновение оказался в тупике, получив противоречивый совет об убийстве Ашваттамы. Пока Драупади умоляла Арджуну пощадить Ашваттаму, Бхима настаивал на его убийстве. Тем временем Кришна испытал Арджуну, сказав ему, что своим решением он должен удовлетворить и Бхиму, и Драупади. 

Шрила Прабхупада пишет: «Противоречивые приказы разных людей невозможно выполнить. Поэтому Арджуна избрал компромисс своим острым умом. . . » (Шримад-Бхагаватам 1.7.55, комментарий) Кришна изнутри вдохновил Арджуну пощадить Ашваттаму и вырезать из его волос только драгоценный камень, выполнив намерения обеих сторон.

В этом мире много споров. Действительно, Аюрведа-шастра иногда предписывает использовать в своих лечебных средствах яды или обычно запрещенные продукты животного происхождения. Исторически пандемии, такие как оспа и испанский грипп, вызывали особую озабоченность. COVID-19 и способы борьбы с COVID-19 не являются исключением.

Обдумывая, делать ли вакцинацию или нет, я получил противоречивый совет и вспомнил дилемму Арджуны. Хотя я не Арджуна, я решил последовать его примеру, основав свое решение на примере и наставлениях моего учителя. Шрила Прабхупада, который, как известно, назвал весь материальный мир «колоссальной мистификацией», был вакцинирован по крайней мере один раз и продолжал распространять движение санкиртаны.

Сердцем я с теми, кто мучается из-за выбора, вакцинироваться или отказаться. Поскольку очень многие преданные лично писали или звонили мне, спрашивая, что я думаю, я написал короткое эссе, чтобы объяснить свой собственный выбор.

----------


## Raja Kumari dasi

Е.М.Хари Паршад Дас 

*~ Есть чеснок, чтобы предотвратить смерть ~*

_19 марта 2021_

(автоперевод, оригинал: https://www.facebook.com/photo?fbid=...82700635126440) 

В санскритской литературе есть максима - bhaksite ' pi lasune na santo vyadhih  - 
"Хотя я и ел чеснок, но мою болезнь не вылечили."

История за этой максимой следующая. Некогда один брахман страдал неизлечимой болезнью. Его _прарабдха-карма_ была такова, что ни один врач не смог бы вылечить его от недуга. Наконец, на смертном одре глупец-родственник поведал ему о славе лашуны (чеснока) и убедил, что употребление чеснока всенепременно его спасет. Этот брахман знал, что чеснок ему абсолютно запрещен по правилам _dharma-sastra_, но под давлением семьи и надеясь спасти жизнь, брахмана, отбросив дхарма-sastra, пережевал много чеснока.

К сожалению, чеснок тоже не сработал. Таким образом брахман не только НЕ вылечился, но и в итоге выпал из статуса, наевшись перед смертью самого запрещенного продукта питания. Его последние слова были - bhaksite ' pi lasune na santo vyadhih - "Увы! Хоть чеснок я и ел, но болезнь моя не вылечилась."


Перенесемся в 21 век, где возникла интересная ситуация. За последние несколько недель я видел, как разные люди говорят, что решили сделать вакцину от последней болезни. Хотя меня абсолютно устраивает любой человек, принимающий для себя любые решения, связанные со здоровьем, но меня беспокоит, что некоторые из них ошибочно думают, что теперь, _после прививки_, они могут совершенно свободно путешествовать и делать все, что захотят. Некоторые даже думают, что после получения вакцины больше не будут носителями вируса. Такие индивидуумы явно не слушают *предупреждений ВОЗ*. Перечислю здесь несколько фактов, чтобы все обратили внимание, и представлю подтверждения по всем фактам:


(Факт 1): Без принятия вакцины процент выживаемости вируса составляет 99.4 % (https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Z6RHlz9hXAs)


(Факт 2): Многие из имеющихся в США вакцин делают компании, которые угрожают и злоупотребляют бедные страны в обмен на вакцины, даже требуя военные базы в качестве гарантии (https://www.wionews.com/.../how-pfizer-tried-to-bully...)


(Факт 3): Некоторые страны требуют выдавать визы только в том случае, если человек получил утвержденную им вакцину (https://www.theguardian.com/.../china-to-allow-foreign...)


(Факт 4): Большинство вакцин, включая вакцины, сделанные в Индии, содержат клетки человеческой эмбриональной почки (293 НЕК). Индийская вакцина точно содержит ее, и это можно увидеть прямо на сайте производителя в Индии (https://seruminstitute.com/product_covishield.php). Кто-нибудь образованный в медицинской области может рассказать нам подробнее об источнике этих 293 клеток, так чтобы это мог понять обычный человек? Другими словами, эти HEK 293 suci или muci ? 


(Факт 5): Медики ВОЗ четко заявили, что получившим вакцину, все равно придется продолжать носить маски, соблюдать социальную дистанцию и избегать толп, поскольку вакцина пока находится на экспериментальных этапах. Короче говоря, нет убедительных доказательств того, что получение вакцины не позволит приемнику быть носителем вируса. Это экспериментальная вакцина для повышения иммунитета, которая ничего не обещает, кроме внешне вызванного искусственного пассивного иммунитета. (https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YgfeV9b1K4M)


(Факт 6): Для человека, который вакцинирован, нет гарантии, сколько времени держится иммунитет, вызванный вакциной. Об этом четко говорится в видео из Факта 4. Так что очень даже возможно, что вакцинированный через несколько недель или месяцев может вернуться в прежний статус непривитого  - ему может потребоваться другая вакцина.


(Факт 7): Вакцины для детей пока нет, поэтому дети постоянно выступают в роли носителей вируса. Единственный способ предотвратить это - держать их в помещении и в масках постоянно.


Учитывая все это, разумный человек может принять осознанное решение, что делать. Уважаю решение каждого, и не прихожу ни к какому решению для себя. Честно признаю, что мне было бы неразумно принимать решение на данном этапе, поскольку _вышеупомянутые факты не повышают уверенность, а усиливают неопределенность_.


Если после получения вакцины я не смогу путешествовать, все равно могу заразиться вирусом и быть потенциальным его носителем, и если все равно нужно следовать протоколу ВОЗ по масочной и социальной дистанции, то я рискую стать еще одним случаем - bhaksite ' pi lasune na santo vyadhih 



(PS: Комментарии, неуважительные к окружающим, будут модерироваться. Пожалуйста, сохраняйте уважение. Если вы хотите опровергнуть один или несколько из вышеуказанных фактов, пожалуйста, оставьте комментарий и сообщите ссылку на ваше исследование. Я постоянно учусь. Спасибо.  :smilies: 

______________

другие статьи автора: http://www.forum.krishna.ru/showthread.php?t=18249

----------


## Враджендра Кумар дас

В Норвегии еще два человека умерли после вакцинации AstraZeneca

https://ria.ru/20210322/vaktsina-160..._id=1602352188

----------


## Георгий Лопаткин

Из опубликованного правительством материала о компонентах вакцины от коронавируса Astra Zeneca:
«1. НАИМЕНОВАНИЕ МЕДИЦИНСКОГО ПРОДУКТА – вакцина от COVID-19 AstraZeneca, раствор для инъекций в мультидозовом контейнере; вакцина от COVID-19 (ChAdOx1-S * рекомбинантный)
2. КАЧЕСТВЕННЫЙ И КОЛИЧЕСТВЕННЫЙ СОСТАВ. Одна доза (0,5 мл) содержит: вакцину от COVID-19 (ChAdOx1-S * рекомбинантный) 5х10 в 10-й степени вирусных частиц (ВЧ).
*Рекомбинантный, лишённый возможности репликации вектор - аденовирус шимпанзе, кодирующий SARS-CoV-2 Spike (S) гликопротеин. Произведён в генетически модифицированных клетках почек человеческого эмбриона (HEK 293).
Этот продукт содержит генетически модифицированные организмы (ГМО)».
Эту вакцину используют в Соединённом Королевстве и в Индии под наименованием Covishield. 
Её не следует принимать вайшнавам, вегетарианцам, джайнам или противникам абортов, так как она содержит материалы, взятые от абортов".
Ссылка на материал о компонентах вакцины: https://assets.publishing.service.go...22-02-2021.pdf
Первоисточник заметки: https://bvks.com/vaccine/
В производстве российской вакцины Спутник V тоже использована клеточная линия HEK 293, имеющая абортивное происхождение. 
https://www.ifamnews.com/ru/analitic...oda-cheloveka/
А значит ее тоже не стоит использовать преданным.

----------


## Aryan

По многолетним наблюдениям, пчеловоды почти не болеют, или очень легко переносят вирусные инфекции.
Где-то читал, что 10 ужалений пчел за летний сезон обеспечивают иммунитет на год.

----------


## Враджендра Кумар дас

ПРОТИВОПОЛОЖНЫЕ УТВЕРЖДЕНИЯ МАХАРАДЖЕЙ: КАК ОТНОСИТЬСЯ?
Тиртха-Павана Дас·25 мар в 23:20
(Личный взгляд на примере вакцинации от Covid-19)
Автор: Тиртха-павана дас;

Другие статьи и книги автора: https://vk.com/tpdas и https://bhaktilata.ru/books

Сегодня в группе Е.С. Бхакти Викаши Свами я заметил опубликованную пару дней назад заметку с его утверждением о том, что вайшнавы не должны использовать вакцину от COVID-19, т.к. в ней есть клеточная линия НЕК 293 невегетарианского происхождения (из абортов). При этом какое-то время назад мы видели фотографии других Махараджей (например, Е.С. Бхакти Бринга Говинда Свами и Е.С. Индрадьюмна Свами), некоторые из которых вакцинировались этой вакциной, некоторые - другой. Также было утверждение Ниранджаны Свами о том, что он пока не делал прививку, но не призывал отказываться от нее. И официальная позиция совета Джи-Би-Си, что решение о вакцинации от коронавируса - личное дело каждого вайшнава, при этом так или иначе важно заботиться о своем здоровье.

Поэтому последнее утверждение Е.С. Бхакти Викаши Свами, несомненно, зацепило мое внимание как вайшнава и последователя Шрилы Прабхупады. И я решил немного поразмышлять над этой темой, а заодно записать свои мысли здесь, чтобы помочь преданным, как мне кажется, избежать оскорблений. Это мой сугубо личный взгляд - мне он помогает, но ни кого соглашаться с ним я не заставляю  :smilies: 

В рамках данной заметки я не буду рассуждать по поводу медицинских вопросов эффективности вакцинации и пр. - это не важно в рамках данной статьи. А буду как бы пытаться ответить на вопрос: "Если я считаю, что коронавирус опасен, а вакцинация может с ним помочь, но там содержится невегетарианская добавка, то как мне быть с разными утверждениями старших о возможности вакцинироваться?".

Мирское сознание сразу же хочет задать вопрос: кто из них прав? Но в этом настроении заключается большая ошибка, потому что если предположить, что права только одна сторона, то либо один из них не знает науку о бхакти, либо другой ей не следует. Для начинающего вайшнава, который сделал на порядок меньше служения для Шрилы Прабхупады, чем любой из тех старших, о ком выше шла речь, хоть то, хоть другое предположения являются, во-первых, оскорбительными, а во-вторых, рушащими весь фундамент нашей веры. Правильный вопрос для нас (именно если смотреть с нашей точки зрения на данную ситуацию, то есть как бы снизу) здесь таков: "Как они оба правы?". Они могут смотреть на ситуацию иначе, с другого ракурса, я сейчас говорю о нашем восприятии.

Дуальному сознанию не понятно, как противоположные точки зрения обе могут быть верны. Должно быть все просто - либо да, либо нет. Попытка защитить свою веру на том же материальном уровне пытается без аргументов создать серую зону: "так-то нет, но так-то и да, и вообще здесь все сложно и неоднозначно, а Кришна изогнут в трех местах". Такая... серая зона, в которой "делай, что хочешь", без реальных ориентиров.

Но духовная реальность позволяет решить этот вопрос. Мы, начинающие вайшнавы, привыкли мыслить в категориях нравственности:
1. Либо это плохо, потому что безнравственно;
2. Либо это хорошо, потому что нравственно;
Но это наша большая глупость - вайшнавы выше этой дуальности - мы не занимаемся ни греховной деятельностью, ни мирской благотворительностью. Мы делаем то, что хочет Кришна:

Прабхупада (разговор 23-го апреля 1976-го года): мы не вегетарианцы и не не-вегетарианцы. Мы прасадарианцы. Нам не важно - овощь или не овощь, потому что не важно - убьешь ли ты корову или овощь, греховные реакции все равно будут. ... Мы не проповедуем стать коровами или овцами [которые едят траву]. Мы проповедуем стать слугами Кришны. Мы едим то, что Кришна ест. Если Кришна скажет: "Дайте мне мяса и яиц", мы предложим ему мясо и яйца, и сами съедим их. Так что не думайте, что мы за вегетарианство или против него. Нет. Наша философия не в этом.

Кто-то может резонно возразить здесь: "Но мы же соблюдаем этот регулирующий принцип. А значит тут все однозначно - вакцина невегетарианская, а значит является нарушением этого принципа". Но давайте не будем так быстро принимать однозначных решений. [Прошу помнить, что я доказываю, что обе стороны правы, а как правы — станет понятно к концу заметки] Например, является ли ношение кожаной обуви - невегетарианского продукта, причем из коровы, полученного методом химсы, нарушением четвертого регулирующего принципа? Шрила Прабхупада однозначно рекомендовал не использовать такую обувь, если есть такая возможность, при этом указывая, что если бы возможности не было - в этом не было бы проблемы. Например в письме Хамсадуте 28-го ноября 1968: "поскольку ты описываешь потребность в более теплой обуви, можешь использовать кожаную" [примечание: автор сам никогда не носит кожаную обувь и против ее ношения]. Шрила Прабхупада также говорил преданным пить молоко, несмотря на то, что в то время в него в США добавляли рыбий жир. "Ну хорошо, но обувь же мы не едим, а рыбий жир - не то же самое, что мясо коровы", - возразит кто-то. Но давайте тогда вспомним, как Шрила Прабхупада говорил предлагать Божествам белый сахар, который при этом пропускался через кости животных, в том числе коров. Кстати, когда в храме у преданных шел спор, можно ли предлагать Божествам сметанный крем, потому что в нем содержался желатин, то Шрила Прабхупада ответил категорически отрицательно, но аргументировав это не тем, что он не вегетарианский, а тем что мы не должны предлагать Божествам продукты, изготовленные непреданными. Такие как крем, мороженное и пр. И потому посоветовал поскорее продать запасы крема, которые у преданных были в храмовом холодильнике (трансцендентный дневник, 6 апреля 1976). Мы также знаем истории о том, как Бхактисиддханта Сарасвати во время проповеди был готов кормить людей курицей. И о фразе Шрилы Прабхупады своему ученику о том, что если тому во время проповеди в России нечего будет есть, кроме мяса - то пусть ест мясо, но главное, чтобы страх этого не остановил его, и ученик отправился бы на проповедь в Россию.

Так что не стоит спешить с выводами - не все так однозначно. И да, пока меня не обвинили - мяса, сыра с сычугом и прочих "прелестей Кали-юги" я не ем  :smilies:  Но кто-то может поймать меня на моем же негативном утверждении выше о "неоднозначности" и серой зоне, и будет прав - на данном этапе я успел лишь создать "серую зону", но только с целью убрать фанатизм в вопросе материальной нравственности, когда мы судим о чем-то "хорошо/плохо" сугубо из мирских морально-нравственных соображений. В современных религиях как раз также идет спор о возможности вакцинации именно на этом уровне. А вот теперь нужно действительно задать некие ориентиры, чтобы показать, где правильно, а где - нет.

Первое, что стоит понять - есть ли здесь заданные Шрилой Прабхупадой границы? Для этого хорошо бы понять, что такое НЕК293, и как она присутствует в вакцине. НЕК293 - клетки, которые в 1973 году были взяты из почек эмбриона абортированной девочки [Харе Кришна!], а затем размноженные в искусственной среде. Далее, они применялись при создании вакцины, которая затем была очищена от них. Никак не буду это комментировать, просто вот такой факт. С учетом того, как Шрила Прабхупада по-разному говорил о медицине своим ученикам, то подчеркивая важность сохранения здоровья, то говоря, что им не нужно ходить к докторам (наставления отличались в зависимости от ситуации, чтобы возвысить сознание преданных), лично я, размышляя над этим с максимально возможной в рамках моей обусловленности искренностью не могу дать однозначного утверждения о том, какое бы наставление Шрила Прабхупада дал о вакцинировании преданных таким компонентом, либо был ли он в вакцинах, которые ставили самому Шриле Прабхупаде (на момент жизни Шрилы Прабхупады подобные компоненты уже были в вакцинах). У меня есть мои предположения, и я могу привести с десяток аргументов в пользу каждого из его потенциальных решений, но в целом я могу лишь гадать, что достаточно бессмысленно. Следующий шаг - Шрила Прабхупада уполномочил Джи-Би-Си принимать решения в такого рода вопросах. Мне может это нравиться или не нравиться, я могу с ними быть согласен или нет, но такова была его воля. И на сколько мне известно из официальной резолюции, оно не стало ни запрещать, ни рекомендовать вакцины. Хорошо, теперь границы мне понятны. Но как действовать в их рамках?

Если мы действуем в рамках, то вся суть не в том, чтобы следовать механической культуре. А в том, чтобы делать то, что нравится Кришне. И здесь есть огромная палитра степеней чистоты нашей практики преданного служения, в зависимости от нашего сознания.

И в рамках одной и той же степени чистоты возможны противоположные правильные варианты ответа на вопрос "принимать вакцину или нет?", в зависимости от того - какую форму служения мы хотим практиковать. "Как это так?", - задастся кто-то вопросом. Для начала разберем более простой пример: допустим, у меня есть два часа свободного времени, и я решаю: пойти мне прочитать дополнительные круги джапы или Шримад Бхагаватам? Очевидно, что здесь нельзя говорить, что один из вариантов будет ошибкой, оба варианта равнозначно правильны. Потому что и то, и другое будет служением Кришне в рамках стандартов, которые нам дали. То есть принцип правильности заключается в служении Господу в рамках заданных нам стандартов культуры.

Теперь более сложный вопрос - с вакцинацией данным компонентом. Ниже я приведу несколько разных вариантов решения принимать вакцину или нет. Для начала - на абсолютно материальной платформе:
1. (Буду) Это практично, меня защитит, чтобы я мог заниматься наслаждением своих чувств;
2. (Не буду) Фу, это аморально, я не буду;

А теперь - для преданных с правильными самбандхой и прайоджаной. Но на разных уровнях духовной практики. Я сознательно не буду сравнивать в рамках статьи эти мотивы по уровню чистоты преданности, хотя различия в уровне у некоторых из этих утверждений (не у всех) есть. Но прошу Вас заметить, что как решение принимать вакцину, так и решение категорически не принимать ее может иметь, а может не иметь глубокие чистые мотивы:

3. (Буду) Я хочу служить Кришне, и параллельно боюсь смерти, потому что не смогу наслаждать чувства, поэтому приму вакцину.
4. (Не буду) Я хочу поскорее избавиться от страданий этого мира, пойти в духовный мир, так что вакцина мне наоборот только навредит заболеть вирусом и исполнить желаемое поскорей.
5. (Буду) Я хочу служить Кришне, и параллельно боюсь смерти, потому что чувствую, что еще не достиг нужного уровня совершенства, и потому боюсь умирать сейчас - при этом я действительно делаю все, чтобы в этой жизни достичь совершенства.
6. (Не буду) Я хочу служить Кришне и практикую шаранагати - верю, что Кришна меня защитит. Какова бы ни была его воля - я приму ее.
7. (Буду) Я хочу служить Кришне и не хочу заставлять Кришну дополнительно заботиться обо мне, чтобы я не заболел.
8. (Не буду) Я хочу следовать максимально чисто наставлению своего парам-гуру, Шрилы Прабхупады, о соблюдении регулирующих принципов.
9. (Буду) Я хочу следовать максимально наставлению Шрилы Прабхупады: проповедуй, несмотря ни на что. И при этом считаю, что в таких случаях Шрила Прабхупада бы разрешил принять вакцину.
10. (Не буду) Я хочу сохранить максимальную чистоту во всем, где только можно, ради силы проповеди.

Теперь для лидеров, показывающих пример:
11. (Не буду) Я хочу защитить веру преданных, потому что многие начинающие вайшнавы, находящиеся на уровне материального сознания не поймут, почему старшие вайшнавы не против такой прививки.
12. (Буду) Я хочу защитить веру преданных, потому что хочу показать тем из них, кто еще на уровне нравственности, что бхакти и проповедь выше вопросов нравственности.
13. (Буду) Я хочу защитить веру преданных, показав пример, потому что иначе многие из них, не обладая должным уровнем преданности, откажутся сейчас от вакцины, затем тяжело заболеют (а кто-то из их близких умрет) и разочаруются - почему же Кришна их не защитил?
14. (Не буду) Я хочу защитить веру преданных, задавая им высокие стандарты чистоты, поскольку в них есть склонность постепенно снижать стандарты, тем самым практикуя бхакти все хуже.

15. (Буду) Я хочу защитить преданных и проповедь от излишних нападок со стороны государств в разных странах, которое легко может и официально запретить организацию за запрет вакцинации.

16. (Буду) Я буду следовать совету Джи-Би-Си, который не возражает против прививки, и Шрила Прабхупада в своем завещании хотел утвердить авторитет совета Джи-Би-Си, и я хочу помочь в этом.

17. (Не буду) Совет Джи-Би-Си не возражает против прививки, но я все равно ее не приму по одной из причин выше, не потому, что я хочу разрушить организацию или низвергнуть Джи-Би-Си, а потому, что я не хочу, чтобы преданные становились слепыми и механически следовали чему-то, а затем разочаровывались в этом.

Теперь, пожалуй, стоит показать несколько оскорбительных:

18. Я прикроюсь каким-нибудь более возвышенным мотивом, но на самом деле приму/не приму вакцину по причине 1 или 2.

19. Я не приму вакцину, чтобы показать, какой я возвышенный по сравнению вот с теми Махараджами.

20. Я приму вакцину, потому что считаю, что этот Махарадж не прав.

Есть еще множество нюансов и оттенков внутри этих всех вариантов. Это просто набросок. Но что я хотел им показать:
1. Различные старшие хотят проявить разные оттенки настроения бхакти. Они служат Господу, но служат по-разному. И это замечательно, давайте вдохновляться этим, а не думать - какой из их оттенков бхакти неправильный. Например, сам я абсолютно точно бы не стал действовать или говорить о вакцинации так, как говорит Е.С. Бхакти Викаша Свами. Но даже когда он делает такие категоричные заявления, меня лично это очень вдохновляет - я вижу как он радеет за чистоту жизни преданных, чтобы они служили Кришне, а не просто своим чувствам, и испытываю к нему глубокое уважение за это.

2. Мы привыкли думать, что действие определяет то, занимаемся ли мы бхакти или нет. Действие важно. Но если мы действуем в рамках заданных нам старшими стандартов, то ключевой аспект - это сознание. В самых разных аспектах жизни нам важно работать не только на плане правильных действий, но еще и делать это в правильном сознании, а оттенков и уровней чистоты там очень много. ОЧЕНЬ ВАЖНО: наша задача - не просто думать, что не важно, как поступить - все одинаково, либо поступать механически - как скажут, но наша задача - всегда стараться, действуя под руководством старших (чтобы не заниматься самообманом), развивать свое сознание, с которым мы действуем.

Что же касается самих старших, то для них, как я могу предположить, это формат их дальнейшего собственного роста также, поскольку в рамках взаимоотношений друг с другом как равных у них также есть шанс обучаться и вдохновляться бхакти друг в друге, все глубже пропитываться многогранным настроением Шрилы Прабхупады. Что, однако, не означает, что они все должны начать себя одинаково вести - каждый может продолжать проявлять в ИСККОН именно ту энергию/ценность, на которую его уполномочил Господь. А вот все эти разные энергии вместе могут для нас с вами создавать или целостную гармонию, защищающую нас со всех сторон, или разлад - зависит от их и нашего отношения к этому.

Вот. По крайней мере это то видение, которое я стараюсь в себе культивировать.

Не люблю это говорить, но мне важно знать, какие темы актуальны для Вас, а какие нет, так что если было актуально — поставьте лайк посту.

----------


## Враджендра Кумар дас

Прививки от коронавируса: в Британии семь человек умерли от тромбоза после вакцины AstraZeneca

https://www.bbc.com/russian/news-56626748

----------


## Враджендра Кумар дас

На Украине женщину парализовало после прививки от коронавируса

https://ria.ru/20210428/privivka-173..._id=1730299356

----------


## Георгий Лопаткин

Примите мои поклоны, преданные. Все таки, вирус - это живое существо или нет? Как понять, опираясь на шастры?

----------


## Алексей И

Михаил Васильевич Супотницкий, полковник медицинской службы запаса, кандидат биологических наук, автор книг по защите от биологического и бактериологического оружия рассказывает, в чем главная ошибка нынешней стратегии вакцинации от коронавируса и почему наличие в организме антител может привести не к защите от заражения, а к усилению инфекционного процесса и даже смерти пациента. Также гость подкаста объясняет, каким образом из вакцины можно сделать биологическое оружие.

----------


## Александр Н

Один из комментариев к видео выше:



> Очередной купленный враг (наверное обиделся, что не позвали на войну).
> 1. "Иммуноглобулины - физико-химическое понятие и исследование их ничего не показывает, так как это типа только исследование белка" - ВРАНЬЁ- анализ на СПЕЦИФИЧЕСКИЕ иммуноглобулины проводится с помощью реактива (тоже белкового состава, в принципе это часть S-белка), который как ключик к замку подходит к иммуноглобулину (антителу) - т.е. это антитело будет взаимодействовать ТОЛЬКО с S-белком вируса. Поэтому есть несколько видов анализа - есть исследование антител, вырабатываемых непосредственно на вирус после болезни, а есть анализ на антитела после вакцинации - эти антитела различаются, но они являются всё равно "ключиками, которые закрывают вирус".
> 
> 2. "Китайцы определили (ещё и сказал, что в начале эпидемии), что у людей с высокими титрами антител выраженность пневмонии выше, чем у людей с низкими значениями". Это правда, но ЭТО ПРАВДА ПЕРЕВЁРНУТАЯ С НОГ НА ГОЛОВУ - именно тяжелое течение на определённом этапе болезни и вызывает большое количество антител, которые потом падают из-за истощения иммунитета и наступает кризис. Никогда китайские специалисты не писали, что исследовали антитела в начале заболевания (когда ещё нет тяжелого состояния) и в разгар болезни при ухудшении состояния и что при этом у тех у кого НАРАСТАНИЕ титра антител было выше - была тяжелее пневмония. Статьи на тот момент описывали, что у тяжёлых пациентов были высокие титры, но кстати не у всех. Кроме того китайцы писали и что применение Дексаметазона приводит к утяжелению состояния и нам не рекомендовали его использовать поначалу. Что теперь? - дексаметазон один из самых рекомендуемых препаратов.
> 
> 3. Про цитокиновый шторм он вообще пургу несёт - какие антитела!!! - цитокиновый шторм называется "цитокиновым" потому что там ЦИТОКИНЫ (интерлейкин 17, интерлейкин 6, другие интерлейкины (2, 4) и т.д., изменяются рецепторы клеточной адгезии (САМ) - антитела там стоят где-то за углом. Цитокиновый шторм это огромный выброс биологически активных белков, которые к антителам вообще не относятся.
> 
> 4. Про АЗУИ кратко высказался, но на ковид не налегал - понимал, что нет его при ковиде - попугал "хвостиками, макрофагами и т.п.
> 
> ...

----------


## Алексей И

Александр, этот комментарий оставлен под анонимным ником "saet saetych", стиль изложения сим человеком с выражениями "пургу несет, вранье" тоже не прибавляет авторитетности сему "специалисту". Читал мнение иммунолога, что иммунитет человека на сегодня плохо изучен, в отношении ковида тем более! Так что не официальные источники полезно послушать.

----------


## Yudhishthiranath das

ШРИЛА ПРАБХУПАДА О ВАКЦИНАХ
???? «БРАХМАНАНДА: Когда я был в Германии, там произошел случай, когда врачи усугубили болезнь. Они изобрели вакцину от гриппа и вводили ее людям по всей Германии, но у некоторых людей организм, сопротивляясь вакцине, вырабатывал другой вирус. В результате возникла новая форма гриппа, которая была гораздо опаснее предыдущей. У людей по 4-5 дней держалась температура 40.
ПРАБХУПАДА: Так и происходит… Они изобрели стрептомицин от туберкулёза, но когда вам делают слишком много уколов, он перестаёт действовать.
ПРЕДАННЫЙ: Возникает иммунитет.
ПРАБХУПАДА: Да.
БРАХМАНАНДА: Итак, в итоге создали еще худший вид гриппа, и от этого вида гриппа не было вакцины. Теперь им нужно придумывать новую вакцину.
ПРАБХУПАДА: Эти негодяи создают людям проблемы, особенно в Индии. Люди не хотят прививок, но они ловят их и делают прививки насильно. Вот что происходит…некоторым удаётся избежать, других ловят… Эти негодяи создают хаос. Единственный выход - дать им хорошего пинка. Так называемые ученые и биологи…ничего не знают» (беседа, 14 апреля 1975г.).

----------


## Yudhishthiranath das

ДОЛЖНЫ ЛИ МЫ ВАКЦИНИРОВАТЬСЯ? ЧТО ГОВОРИТ АЮРВЕДА ПРО ВАКЦИНЫ? ОТВЕЧАЕТ Е.С. ПРАХЛАДАНАНДА СВАМИ

Ведущий: Преданные используют эту историю [о том, как Шрила Прабхупала беспокоился о здоровье своих учеников и о том, есть ли у них теплая одежда], как способ показать, что мы должны заботиться о своем здоровье, что мы должны вакцинироваться и бороться с вирусом... Что вы на это скажете?

Е.С. Прахладананда Свами: Надеть теплую одежду - это одно, а бежать за экспериментальной вакциной, которая получила лишь временное чрезвычайное положение и верить в это, как в лекарство от нынешней ситуации, это строится не совсем на научном подходе. Другими словами, если рассматривать это с точки зрения аюрведы. Аюрведа говорит, что, если вам холодно, то нужно добавить тепла, а если у вас слишком много тепла, то нужно добавить холода. Должен быть баланс... [Не так, что мы всякий раз делаем вакцину, чтобы не заболеть]. В аюрведе [применение лекарств] основано на переваривании и усвоении. То, что вы можете переварить называется пищей, то, что вам помогает ее переварить называется лекарством. То, что вы не можете переварить называется ядом.

Так что Кришна установил систему пищеварения, начиная с языка. Например, на грубом уровне, глазами мы потребляем свет и ртом мы потребляем воду и пищу. И она проходит через систему пищеварения, через кишечник, чтобы усвоиться в теле. Происходит трансформация в пищеварительной системе, когда инородное вещество становится частью нашего тела. То, чем является наш мозг, возможно, раньше было морковкой, потому что она прошла правильно через процесс усвоения в организме. А то, что не прошло правильно процесс пищеварения, называется токсинами. И эти токсины блокируют каналы тела: пищеварительные, дыхательные, нервную систему. Тело имеет множество каналов, по которым питательные вещества поступают к клетке. И отходы жизнедеятельности клеток выводятся главным образом через мочу со стулом.

Теперь посмотрите, когда вы вводите что-то в тело и оно не проходит через пищеварительную систему, то автоматически мы можем понять, что это будет токсично для тела. Как вы можете получить здоровье, вводя токсины в тело? Аюрведа не согласна с этим.

Е. С. Прахладананда Свами, до мая 2021 года был министром здравоохранения ИСККОН.

Фрагмент из передачи "О вакцинации, пандемии и заботе о здоровье преданных" (08.06.2021)

Доп. материал по теме:
1. Пост Е.С. Бхакти Викаши Свами "Вакцина не для вайшнавов, вегетарианцев и противников абортов" https://vk.com/wall-41396713_17944
2. Видео передачи с Е.С. Прахладанандой Свами на английском https://www.facebook.com/TheLateMorningProgramWithNam..
3. Аудио передачи с Е.С. Прахладанандой Свами на английском https://soundcloud.com/tulasi-nadia-harrison/ep-063-h..
4.Видео передачи с Е.С. Прахладанандой Свами на русском  https://vk.com/video-189614244_45623...b19fb3be4cc9fe

----------


## Prema

Нет смысла спорить. Никто из учёных или гуру не знает правильного ответа. Нужно просто положиться на Кришну. Если суждено умереть, то ничто не спасёт. А если не суждено, то Кришна подскажет правильный выбор.  У меня уже была когда-то подобная ситуация. И я чудом осталась жива. Я не держалась за жизнь, но Кришна решил, что умирать мне еще рано. Мучиться выбором бесполезно. Всё решает Кришна. Но всё идёт к тому, что вакцинироваться вынудят всех, иначе просто люди не смогут работать, перемещаться из страны в страну и т.п. А у кого-какие будут последствия от прививки, это тоже зависит от Кришны. Лучше думать о том есть ли у нас сознание Кришны или что нам нужно сделать, чтобы его обрести, чтобы наша жизнь не была прожита напрасно.

----------


## Александр Н

Эпидимию холеры в Индии в 1892 году победила не аюрведа, а вакцина, приготовленная русским ученым Владимиром Хавкиным.

----------


## Yudhishthiranath das

Однако более заметным в моем сознании были воспоминания о настроении Шрилы Прабхпады, когда дело касалось прививок, или, если уж на то пошло, его подхода к жизни в целом. Шрила Прабхупада однажды небрежно прокомментировал: «Хорошо, давайте», когда делали прививку от гонконгского гриппа. Возможно, ему сделали прививку из-за необходимости путешествовать за границу для проповеди или, возможно, по указанию своих учеников. По какой-то причине он получил прививку и продолжил свою миссию.

Об этом случае говорит ЕС Прахладанандана Свами в видео https://vk.com/video-189614244_45623...b19fb3be4cc9fe  на 1.15.40 минуте. Суть в том, что он ее не делал.

----------


## Prema

> Однако более заметным в моем сознании были воспоминания о настроении Шрилы Прабхпады, когда дело касалось прививок, или, если уж на то пошло, его подхода к жизни в целом. Шрила Прабхупада однажды небрежно прокомментировал: «Хорошо, давайте», когда делали прививку от гонконгского гриппа. Возможно, ему сделали прививку из-за необходимости путешествовать за границу для проповеди или, возможно, по указанию своих учеников. По какой-то причине он получил прививку и продолжил свою миссию.
> 
> Об этом случае говорит ЕС Прахладанандана Свами в видео https://vk.com/video-189614244_45623...b19fb3be4cc9fe  на 1.15.40 минуте. Суть в том, что он ее не делал.


Всё правильно. Никто нам не мешает так же поступить. Я тоже не делала прививку и не буду делать. Если уж совсем выхода не будет, тогда сделаю. 

Но следовать за кем то нужно не всегда. Следовать можно за Шрилой Прабхупадой в том чтобы обрести такой же уровень сознания Кришны. Но повторять его во всём не стоит. У нас нет такой миссии как у него, у нас нет таких отношений с Кришной как у него. У нас своя жизнь. 

Тем более никто нам не вверял свои жизни и мы ни за кого не брали ответственность на себя. А просто так говорить безответственно другим что нужно делать прививки или не нужно - не стоит. Если мы отвечаем только за себя, то и решать нужно только за себя. А каждый пусть сам решает как ему поступить. Но всем можно посоветовать полагаться на Кришну и не только в этом вопросе, а всегда.

----------


## Prema

> Доп. материал по теме:
> 1. Пост Е.С. Бхакти Викаши Свами "Вакцина не для вайшнавов, вегетарианцев и противников абортов" https://vk.com/wall-41396713_17944


Этот мир вообще не для вайшнавов  :smilies: . А если кто-то не вакцинируется и умрёт не обретя сознание Кришны? Что важнее человеческая жизнь или возможно мнимый грех? В Шримад Бхагаватам написано, что мясо животных есть можно. А убийство живых существ заключенных в форме растений тоже грех. Другое дело, что вайшнаву не нужно есть мясо. Но если поселиться на необитаемом острове где не будет другого выхода и будет стоять вопрос жизни и смерти, или жить на крайнем севере, то это не будет считаться грехом. А гуру тоже могут попасть в ад. Об этом пишет Бхактивинода Тхакур. Хотя гуру обычно - это преданный высокого уровня. Но если он будет злоупотреблять или неправильно распоряжаться своим положением, то даже ему не избежать ада.

----------


## Yudhishthiranath das

Модераторы, просьба закрыть тему. Мы узнали мнение ачарьи и, считаю, что этого вполне достаточно для прояснения вопроса.

----------

